# Compac 16 vs Catalina Capri 16



## Termite Todd (Jan 15, 2012)

How do these boats handle? What can I expect? Will the motion wear us out?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Compac 16 is a more robust, tank of a sailboat, considered a POCKET cruiser... an extreme sense of the word.

The Capri 16 is no hotrod, but it's lighter and generally considered of lighter construction as well... This is in a good sense, not meant as a negative, just a lighter faster, less forgiving boat.

For a starter sailboat, the compac 16 is probably more forgiving (heavier ride) sailboat. However the Capri 16 is still supported through catalinadirect, so there is that... But then Compacyachts are still around, and have a VERY loyal following.

It's basically a variant of cruise or race, or rather more cruise, or more race.

Motion? I think you mean how it takes waves? On a small lake, its less of an issue, but 16 feet, is not going to give you a plowing bow (its a displacement thing).


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Either are excellent starter boats. I think the Capri will be the better starter boat. It will be more response to your actions, so you will learn more quickly what you are doing right or wrong. With that being said the Capri is no speed demon either. It falls in the category of being safe and forgiving.

The compac is more a character boat. It is slower, better built and much more salty looking than the Capri.


----------

